

Intel says first quad-core mobile chips on the horizon - Alex3917
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/07/15/intel_says_first_quad_core_mobile_chips_on_the_horizon.html

======
Alex3917
The big news here is the 30% reduction of electricity usage. Before this
announcement it was believed that new Montevina chips would use 29W instead of
34W, which means at 25W the power savings is roughly double what everyone was
expecting. This is pretty huge.

------
Tamerlin
That will make the 1 GB images much easier to process. Woohoo!

At least until I get a drum scanner, or become insane enough to start shooting
8x10's... or both. :D

------
jfarmer
Fuck everything, we're doing five cores!

